

Be sure to mind when you change your mind - MikeCapone
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/03/be-sure-to-mind-when-you-change-your-mind.html

======
alecst
This is more of a matter of coming to terms with facts and/or arguments. Often
times people will form (knowingly) form opinions without having the data
necessary to draw any sort of conclusion.

What is being demonstrated here is the willingness for people to override
their intuitions with facts or arguments. When they educate themselves, the
original intuitions are forgone and overwritten with conclusions extrapolated
from new data because their first opinions never had any structural (logical,
rational) foundation to begin with.

So to clarify, it's not so much that opinions are changing, because their
innate feelings on the subject likely don't change dramatically. It's the
arguments and facts presented to frame the situation in a way that has been
adapted to their ideals.

------
ahoyhere
Yet another reason that journaling - and re-reading - can help you seriously
grow as a human being. It's been a great boon to me.

All humans tend to believe that if they feel REALLY STRONGLY about something,
they're right. The only way to disabuse yourself of this idea is to recognize,
in your own words, how you felt REALLY STRONGLY in the past about a lot of
stupid things, and to follow that to its logical conclusion.

